# Partner Visa Financial Requirements



## drl1989 (Aug 16, 2012)

First of all, apologies if this question(s) has been posted already before or it's in the wrong place!

I am a British Citizen currently on a Working Holiday Visa in Australia but will be returning home shortly.

My unmarried partner is Australian and we would eventually like to settle in the UK. I am expecting to get back into employment on my return home to the UK but have read the UKBA Partner Visa Requirements that I must have an income of at least £18,600. - I am not expecting to gain employment earning this amount. Not yet anyway!

I do have savings of £10,000 and was wondering if this would work in our favour, not to mention the fact that my parents are willing to provide us a place to stay until we are able to find a place of our own. They own their property out right.

We have spent at least a year together either in the UK and Australia, about 14 months. Physically.

We are in a loving and committed relationship

We will not be accessing public funds

I am wondering what are our chances of gaining this visa?

She will want to work at some point, will she be able to on this visa? 

Any help would be so greatly appreciated as we are in absolute despair as to what to do!

Many thanks in advance. 

-Douglas.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

drl1989 said:


> First of all, apologies if this question(s) has been posted already before or it's in the wrong place!
> 
> I am a British Citizen currently on a Working Holiday Visa in Australia but will be returning home shortly.
> 
> ...


As things stand, your partner won't get a visa to move to UK.
You (the UK sponsor) must either be back in UK earning at the rate of £18,600 a year for 6 months, or if you are both returning to UK together, you have a job offer starting within 3 months of your return paying the minimum and you have been in work in Australia earning the required amount for a year. If you fall short of the financial requirement, the missing amount can be met from your savings, but it's calculated at 2.5 times the shortfall plus £16,000. So your current savings are too low to help.
There are no alternatives and the financial requirement is vigorously enforced. Help with accommodation from your parents is acceptable, but no other financial help or loans.


----------



## drl1989 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up. 

No alternatives? As in, no other route we can take?

I had no idea it was this difficult. :/


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

drl1989 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> No alternatives? As in, no other route we can take?
> 
> I had no idea it was this difficult. :/


Not under family migration route. But there are other ways for your girlfriend to move to UK.
Such as Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme visa (aka working holiday), if she is 30 or under and she hasn't been over on WH or YBS. She can live for two years, and during that time you can try to meet the financial requirement (her income will count as she is legally in UK with permission to work) and then switch to a spouse further leave to remain after marriage. Or she can marry you before moving to UK on YMS.
Or if she has UK-born grandparent, she can get an ancestry visa for 5 years, and either do the same or just apply for settlement after 5 years.
Longer shot includes a sponsored work visa or study.
Or if you both can move together to another EEA country and you get a job, she can then get an EEA family permit and join you in UK.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Joppa,

I'm wondering if the same applies to people who are renewing a VISA. I have spousal VISA under the old rules and won't make it over there in time for 24 full months before needing to renew the VISA. My husband is an artist so most of our income is through me. If when ViSA comes up for renewal, and I am making around £80-£100K but he is making less than £18K and we haven't enough savings, does that mean I'll be forced to leave?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

PhillyChic said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> I'm wondering if the same applies to people who are renewing a VISA. I have spousal VISA under the old rules and won't make it over there in time for 24 full months before needing to renew the VISA. My husband is an artist so most of our income is through me. If when ViSA comes up for renewal, and I am making around £80-£100K but he is making less than £18K and we haven't enough savings, does that mean I'll be forced to leave?


No, your renewal/extension will be under the old rules, so your income will count. I think you must be in UK to apply, as you need to be living under the existing spouse visa in order to apply under the old rules.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No, your renewal/extension will be under the old rules, so your income will count. I think you must be in UK to apply, as you need to be living under the existing spouse visa in order to apply under the old rules.


Thank you, that's a relief!


----------



## jbarker270 (Jan 17, 2013)

drl1989 said:


> First of all, apologies if this question(s) has been posted already before or it's in the wrong place!
> 
> I am a British Citizen currently on a Working Holiday Visa in Australia but will be returning home shortly.
> 
> ...


Hey Douglas,

My partner and i are in almost the exact situation you are in. We are wondering if you have come to any decisions about what you two are going to do? any advice would be gratefully appreciated! I have already used up my 2 year youth mobility visa and i don't have any immediate ancestry from the UK so there goes that visa. They are making it quiet hard on people that are in legitimate relationships!!!

Jeremy.


----------

